# KDE3 Komplilieren aber wie?

## reboot_brain_exe

in welcher Reihenfollge muss man kompilieren. So eine kleine Anleitung für jemanden der das noch nie gemacht hat wer schön.

Danke im Voraus

Aber in den anderen Foren gibts zu wennig Kompilationś Spezialisten.

----------

## Max Steel

tippe, wenn du gentoo oder deren derivate verwendest:

emerge -a kdebase-startkde #für ein minimalistisches KDE

emerge -a kdebase-meta      #für ein ein Basis KDE

emerge -a kde-meta             #für kde-Komplett

Die Paket-Menge steigert sich mit jedem Befehl.

Andereseits findest du auf kde.org alles was du brauchst.

Aber erstmal Willkommen im Gentoo-Forum

----------

## Martux

Die sauberste Möglichkeit ist auf jeden Fall die "split ebuild" Methode, wo Du zwar jedes kleinste KDE-Paket einzeln kompilieren mußt (das heißt, den Namen kennen), aber dafür hast Du dann auch keinen überflüssigen Schnick-Schnack mit drauf.

emerge kdebase-startkde ist dann doch arg arg minimal, da hast Du dann keinerlei Zusatzprogramme dabei. Empfehlen würde ich da zusätzlich auf jeden Fall noch konsole kicker kcontrol kde-i18n (Sprache) und konqueror! (Einfach mit Leerzeichen getrennt hinter kdebase-startkde anfügen).

----------

## 3PO

Evtl sollte auch noch erwähnt werden, dass man in der /etc/make.conf die Variable LINGUAS="de en" setzen sollte, denn sonst werden alle überflüssigen Sprachpakete installiert.

Eine Übersicht aller KDE Pakete gibt es hier: http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Liste_aller_KDE-Pakete

----------

## musv

Oder am einfachsten (nicht getestet aber wahrscheinlich): 

```
emerge kde
```

Lektüre zum Lesen und Lernen:

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/de/desktop/kde/kde-config.xml

----------

## ok

 *musv wrote:*   

> Oder am einfachsten (nicht getestet aber wahrscheinlich): 
> 
> ```
> emerge kde
> ```
> ...

 besser:

```
emerge kde-meta
```

, ab 3.5.10 werden nur noch split-ebuilds genutzt.

----------

## schachti

Ich habe mir früher die Mühe gemacht, die split-ebuilds einzeln zu installieren. Ist ein riesiger Aufwand, und beim Wechseln von KDE 3.5 auf KDE 4.1 fällt die Arbeit teilweise nochmal an, weil es jetzt andere Programme mit anderem Namen für die gleichen Aufgaben gibt. Ich bin daher aus Bequemlichkeit zu emerge kde-meta übergegangen - da ich vorher sowieso gefühlte 90% aller KDE-Pakete installiert habe, ist das kein großer Unterschied, aber das world-file ist sauberer und es geht schneller.   :Wink: 

----------

